# Kona Ute Center/Kickstands?



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

The wife and I have two 2008 Utes - before they started putting center stands on them. Has anyone managed to retrofit one of the early Utes with a centerstand, or alternately, might anyone know what model of add-on kick stand will fit the Ute somewhere on the chainstay for improved balance with load? Ideally, I'd really like centerstands, but not if it involves welding.


----------



## 3eCheval (Apr 24, 2010)

Why not go straight to your best bike shop and have them take a look at this problem. I know most bike shops I go to love challenges, they are all so passionnate about bicycles!


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

My best LBS said "nah, we don't have/can't get a centerstand that will work on that." Which is why I'm wondering if any other creative problem-solver out there had worked a solution. For now, I've augmented the one kickstand with a second, which helps, but still not as good as a center stand.


----------



## 3eCheval (Apr 24, 2010)

I took a peek at the picture. That's no way to deal with a fully loaded Ute indeed.
I would think that if we can send a man to the moon, we can put a real double kickstand on that bike, even if it means some welding of parts or something. I'd say persist, go to a different bike shop, write to Kona. It is, in my view, a safety question. When putting such a bike on the market, it calls for a serious device to keep it up when idle.
Good luck.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Kona did fix the design and put a centerstand on the Ute after the first year. Unfortunately, I have two of the first year Ute's with the lame-o side-kickstand. It works fine when the bike is unloaded, but completely unusable with a load. Only option then is to lean one of the panniers against something and balance it there. Assuming there's something to lean it against.

I figured that something could be welded on, but there's a lot of effort into such an endeavor, and I'm not sure it's worth the cost and effort to strip frame, prep, weld, paint, and rebuild. I haven't asked Kona about it, but I suspect their answer might involve "Get one of the new ones. They already have a center stand."

I'm definitely still poking around for a center stand option that doesn't involve welding.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is a design that will work. Not sure why they want so much for these but it could be duplicated fairly easily perhaps? http://www.rollingjackass.com/rolling-jackass-centerstand.html


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

That's a nice looking centerstand, but wow, $350??? I'd be tempted to think it was a typo with a slipped decimal point, but I don't think that's the case.

Maybe I need to learn how to weld.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Follow up: I contacted the Rolling Jackass gentleman, who have not as of yet made a centerstand for a Ute. After some scrutiny, he informed me that he didn't think it was a good idea, and so begged off the project. I have subsequently tired of the crap kickstand and opted to cut it off and repaint the affected area. Shaved two pounds off bike weight, but now I have to lean it against something to park it. Ah, well.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

The Pletscher Esge double kickstand won't work?


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Sadly, no. Pletscher requires seatstays or a mounting plate. Ute geometry is a no-go.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 20, 2010)

mtb143 said:


> The wife and I dstti have two 2008 Utes - before they started putting center stands on them. Has anyone managed to retrofit one of the early Utes with a centerstand, or alternately, might anyone know what model of add-on kick stand will fit the Ute somewhere on the chainstay for improved balance with load? Ideally, I'd really like centerstands, but not if it involves welding.


I don't know. Cargo bike is not easy to find.


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

143, how about installing two of those rear stands, one on each side with 2-3" longer than std? Deploying both may challenging, but once down, you could have the rear tire 1" or so off of the ground.

What is the make on that rear stand?


----------



## 3eCheval (Apr 24, 2010)

What about a utility bike type of kickstand, even if it meant putting it on the front wheel, where there are no bags in the way ? Not sure it is doable, but it would be VERY stable!


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

xJAHx said:


> 143, how about installing two of those rear stands, one on each side with 2-3" longer than std? Deploying both may challenging, but once down, you could have the rear tire 1" or so off of the ground.
> 
> What is the make on that rear stand?


I don't think that would work, as all the add-on types I've seen are designed for the left side of the bike. I do like the creativity of the solution though :thumbsup:


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

3eCheval said:


> What about a utility bike type of kickstand, even if it meant putting it on the front wheel, where there are no bags in the way ? Not sure it is doable, but it would be VERY stable!


Hmm...interesting. Something like that _could_ work, if I could locate one sufficient to clear 29" wheels with 2.1" knobbies...interesting...


----------



## 3eCheval (Apr 24, 2010)

mtb143 said:


> Hmm...interesting. Something like that _could_ work, if I could locate one sufficient to clear 29" wheels with 2.1" knobbies...interesting...


Have you looked into this model too, a bit spendy...
http://www.yubaride.com/yubashop/30-stand-alone-kickstand.html


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, like many others the Yuba stand won't work on an older Ute because the Ute lacks the requisite mounting plate. The undercarriage is a round tube as you may be able to make out in the craptastic pic above. So far this means either welding a plate on or fabricating something proprietary (both expensive), but I'm still looking for a reasonably priced off-the-shelf option.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you considered making a mounting plate out of wood or wood sandwiched between some metal? I'm envisioning something similar to the home-brew bike repair stand clamps you see people making in the Tooltime forum.

Take 2 blocks of wood approx 4"x4" and bolt/screw them together. Through the center of where they meet you drill a hole slightly smaller than the diameter of the tube which connects the BB and the chain stays. Open them up, pad with some thin rubber and then re-clamp around the tube. If you waned to get fancy you could try to incorporate the "Y" of the chain stays into the cutout to help resist any twisting around the connecting tube.

Just an idea.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

After cutting off the useless side stand and going standless for some months now, I've gotten used to it and am okay with just leaning the bike against other upright objects/walls/etc. No more rattling of the kickstand over bumps, and remarkably, I weighed the stand after excising it, and it weighed almost two pounds! 

Thanks to all who tried to help me find a centerstand for the beastie, but she'll stay naked.


----------

